# We Smoke Mad Weed -



## pranicfever (Jun 28, 2006)

You all guess what me n my gurl figured this out...  we smoke 750 dollars of pot a month.  I've personally spent 600 dollars myself, and the rest was made in trades and what was given to us or bought as gifts.  
Thats insane 750 dollars a month...
*Pranic's Marijuana spendings*​Monthly Cost of Marijuana : $750.40
Every six month estimate: $4502.40
Yearly............$9004.80


Thats alot for someone who only makes 5.25 an hour


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

Monthly Cost of Marijuana - $750
Cool New Pipe - $15
Lighters - $2

All the great high times you had - Priceless


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 29, 2006)

ok $40.00 a day give or take a little more . Thats $280.00 a week.

$280.00
 X       4  
------------
$1120.00    a month  


Thats almost my rent and car payment put together. Grow faster dammit!

$13,449.00 a year, no wonder my connection loves me.


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 29, 2006)

Gree Gree You chat now... Finally caught up with you.

And holy shit.. I'm gettin up there myself .. the cost goes up and up each year lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 29, 2006)

on my way


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 29, 2006)

lol WOW!!! since now i smoke alone i waist less than before but i waist like $50.00 weakly so i only waist $100.00 a month!!!

mmm thinking about it... im not counting the Philies...

but still cheap!!!


----------



## pranicfever (Jun 29, 2006)

Come all everyone tell us how much weed you smoke.....


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 29, 2006)

eigth every few days, ive laid off
about 400/ month
4800 a year??
im not sure that was all done in my bong resin filled head.


----------



## Rambo4104 (Jun 29, 2006)

about 2 or so grams a month, you figure out why.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

well i grow all my own.....but i average about a quarter pound per month smoking....and throw some hash and kif in there....and some hash cookies....and yeah


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 29, 2006)

i get an ounce of mids about every week or week and half i get em for 125 so id say 500 a month, but im cutting that back as soon as i get my next crop going, just got a new light and new masterkush seeds im going to get about 6-8 plants going under the 430 watter and then just keep clones going in my veg box i made out of a big DJ's trunk i got out of the trash!


----------



## rasta (Jun 29, 2006)

me and the wife burn through about 1/4 lb.every two weeks ( i pay  between 250 and 375 a qp ) p,l,r


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2006)

I feel like such a lightweight after reading the other posts. I smoke about an ounce every two months. Maybe even three months. I get buzzed so easy on the good stuff. I take about 10-15 single hits on the bong or pipe each work night and maybe twice that much on the weekend days.

I'm a cheap date! Ha!


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jun 30, 2006)

I was spending $220/month on 1/2 ounce of decent bud but I struggled to keep it at that level. I'm not harvesting enough yet from my garden but I did stop buying it - for now. My funds are tighter in the summer months and I have to tighten the old belt.
Fortunately, I have some leftover shake from the last harvest that will (hopefully) carry me through until the next harvest in a few more weeks. I can't buy the same quality of buds that I will be harvesting soon. It would be too expensive.
peace, love, dope


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn, I Personaly spend about $20 a week.  So thats $80 a month...  I match a  lot of people though.  I probibly smoke an closer to an ounce a week.  It helps to have a lot of friends.


----------



## Ganj (Jun 30, 2006)

What the **** man. I spend way too much money on pot.

Now I'm pissed.

*Lights up a jay*


----------



## skunk (Jun 30, 2006)

i only spend money on ferts and distilled water to  grow mine . and smoke only 2 hits off 1 joint 3 times a month. so i gotcha there stoney.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I been smoking more than ussual. So I smoke about an oz a month.
If I had to buy it 100 an oz. but to grow my own and much better than I could buy. about 10-15 bucks a month tops. Gotta love growin it.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't get it guys..i smoke weed EVERY night..and probably 4 or 5 times during the day each week...to me thats still a lot of weed smoking for someone with school full-time and work part-time. My point is..i've been reading how much everyone smokes and i smoke significantly less than everyone. I buy 1/8s and lasts me like 3 weeks and maybe even a month. Whats the deal? I get stoned everyday..i don't just get "buzzed" or anything i smoke big bowls. its like my bag of weed is secretly filling up at night or something. anyway...i'm not complaining it's awesome.......and the even better part is i'm about to start growing 2 plants which will bring in 1 pound hopefully! can't wait. - - - - to put it into terms of money i spend only about $600.00 a year on weed. I'll be spending even less when my harvests come.

Ldy lunatic you said you grow all your own, how many plants do you have to have to grow enough for you. do you think since an 1/8 is good for me for one month 2 plants taking in about 1lb will be enough per season for me..i think a 1lb of weed should last 1 year for me.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Yea I was up to about $100 per week for a qtr of quality kronic maybe $190 for a 1/2 oz some weeks...still $400-$600 a month is a lot (payment on a BMW).  That is why I chose to grow my own, it was expensive in the beginning but once I am harvesting at least a couple OZ's a month I am good to go.  I have deprived myself of kronic since I started my grow and have only been buying 1 oz of regs every 2-3 weeks for $70 (local guy in the hood), this was so I could afford my grow setup which was expensive (almost $1000 in at this point but I have a sick setup veg room / flower room 2 x 400 Watt (Mh)(HPS), flow thru venting, etc) So im happy, my 1st plants are going to 12/12 this weekend so I'll have my 1st harvest in about 7 weeks and then perpetually every month...I cant wait, Peace Out and GG


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

got any pictures of your setup...(not that you actually _have_ a setup DillaWilla) but i'd love to see them


----------



## rockydog (Jun 30, 2006)

about 1200 a month, this is why i decided to grow my own. The price is just outrageous around here, and the suppliers always short you a gram from every quarter, but what can you do


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Ross...Here are some links to my journals...The last link is from when I first finished my setup. it has evolved alot since then.  I moved it to a walk in closet and now have a veg room (the wooden box) and a flower room with a 400 watt HPS...I hope you enjoy the links!!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3580

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4296

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3139

Peace Out and GG


----------



## bmello (Jun 30, 2006)

I can only smoke on the weekends, have too much going on during the week, but try to slide in a bit during the week sometimes, it sure isn't like it use to be in the old days!!!!!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

yo bmello you should toke a few hits like half an hour before bed...wonderful way  to chill your mind before you start tomorrow's grind


----------



## bmello (Jun 30, 2006)

ya tried that and my mind goes in every direction!!!!  Can't control where my mind goes when I am high, that's why I love it so much, NO CONTROL!!!!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

lol yeah i hear ya man well hey you smoke weed, that makes you one of the good people in the world. cheers bmello!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jul 2, 2006)

My girlfriend and my self smoke between a qtr oz and a half oz per day, so about a qtr pound a week or so. We've tried to cut down but with my "job" it's kinda hard to, seeing as almost everyone that comes to my house smokes me up, plus when i get some new stuff, im always smoking and supplying "tester joints".


----------



## skunk (Jul 2, 2006)

i like smoking at bedtime too. but i get the worst nightmares.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

i;ve noticed since i quite smoking cigs my dreams have come back .....now is my puffing right before sleep the reason why my dreams are so messed up and weird??  maybe not so much nightmares....but those dreams that stress you out  





			
				skunk said:
			
		

> i like smoking at bedtime too. but i get the worst nightmares.


----------



## skunk (Jul 2, 2006)

i have read it somewhere where the side effects of smoking marijuana could cause bad dreams . but honey im talking about the kind that when you jump off an airplane you fall and hit the ground and when you wake up youre on the floor . or even better when your deer hunting at late evening then it suddenly gets dark at at once and the next thing you know sasquatch is chasing you through the woods .kid nightmares i guess but shhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone else in the forum i may be the only one .


----------



## sombro (Jul 9, 2006)

we smoke mad weed


mrs sombro and i have just finished an 8th that we started three weeks ago!!

and that was the first we've had for a while, she goes back home soon to show off baby sombro to all the family and i'm at home alone for two weeks, the question is....... do i risk getting busted/burned by going down to the park to score??

maybe the males will be showing themselves by then and i'll have some shake, not too enthusiastic about it though.


----------

